# My first successful bowl :)



## beamer (Nov 19, 2006)

Some of you may have already seen this, but I can't help myself 

This is some free walnut I got from a friend. It was actually quite a big chunk, but there were some cracks and worm holes in many areas. I cut out this piece and a good 30 or so pen blanks from it. While doing so, I ran into at least 3 or 4 pieces of buckshot, that was a first! 

The finish is 2 coats of BLO and a thin coat of shelac just to give it a little sheen. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 19, 2006)

Very nice...


----------



## bob393 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nicely done[]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 19, 2006)

very good l like it[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dang Jason, you beat me to it!  I wanted to post my firs successful bowl.  Oh, wait a minute, I've never successfully finished a bowl.  [B)]

Nice work!


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## Doghouse (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice job, good curve and well shaped.  Excellent job on the edge, for your first completed bowl I would say it is a success.


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## vick (Jan 16, 2007)

Very noce form on that bowl.  If you want a good laugh I could show you my first bowl, it loks like a 3rd grader made it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 16, 2007)

Good Job Jason... Walnut is a nice wood to work with.. I have several pieces that I can play with... I already posted my first walnut bowl.. how big is the bowl...


----------



## beamer (Jan 16, 2007)

It's about 6" in diameter at the rim. Maybe 2 1/2" tall - could be closer to 3. The board I cut it from turned into pen blanks (that I still haven't done much with!). In it, I found lead shot in a few places!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 17, 2007)

Jason,
So I take it that Walnut trees are in season now.  I have a cut tree, with anchorseal, just waiting for me to pick it up, but I can't lift it.  It should make some nice bowls.  I haven't turned one yet, but hope to some time soon.  Congrats on your first.  It looks very nice and is also thin.  I think my first will be 1/2" thick.[]
Rob


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 17, 2007)

Jason,
How did you do the bottom.. I have most trouble with getting the bottom like I want it... I don't have a big jaw for my scroll chuck... I usually cut a tenon to put in the scroll and then try to reverse chuck the bowl to fix the bottom.  I have a jig I made of 2 pcs of plywood that I can bolt together that works okay for larger bowls, and need to something similar for smaller.  - or get another scroll chuck that the big jaws will fit.  I have an older one from PSI that supposedly will not take the wide jaws.


----------



## beamer (Jan 17, 2007)

I actually made a set of "cole" jaws for my chuck. I'll take pictures of them and the bottom of this bowl tonight 


Picture time! 


Here are a couple shots of the bottom:





I really worried that the foot would be too small, but it actually worked out perfectly for the shape of it.





Here are the jaws I made. Just a piece of 1/2" baltic birch ply, rough cut circle on the bandsaw first. The rings are v-grooves that were turned before it was cut into quarters so that I could keep the whole mess centered 

The pads are just squares I cut from my anti-fatigue mats that were about 3/8" thick and maybe 3/4" square. They just protect the bowl edges from the hard screws. It doesn't take much pressure to hold the bowl in place, surprisingly. I was able to just barely feel snugness when tightening the jaws and that was plenty.

This is the front of them:




And here are the unremarkable backs:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 17, 2007)

Cool,  Should have thought of that myself.. but that's why I look in here.. new trick learned every day.


----------

